# Dragonheart 3: The Sorcerer's Curse - Available on Blu-ray/DVD Feb 24th, and Digital HD Feb 10th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

FROM THE PRODUCER OF DRAGONHEART COMES AN ALL NEW ACTION ADVENTURE FEATURING THE VOICE OF 
ACADEMY® AWARD WINNER BEN KINGSLEY 

DRAGONHEART 3: 
THE SORCERER’S CURSE

AVAILABLE ON DIGITAL HD FEBRUARY 10, 2015
AND ON BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK AND DVD FEBRUARY 24, 2015
FROM UNIVERSAL PICTURES HOME ENTERTAINMENT

Universal City, California, November 24, 2014 – Fans will embark on an all new adventure featuring Ben Kingsley as the voice of Drago the Dragon in Dragonheart 3: The Sorcerer’s Curse, debuting on Digital HD on February 10, 2015, and on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack with Blu-ray™, DVD and Digital HD with Ultraviolet™ and on DVD on February 24, 2015 from Universal Pictures Home Entertainment. Renowned producer Raffaella De Laurentiis returns with a brand-new installment of the legendary fantasy franchise that has delighted audiences worldwide. Packed with non-stop excitement and mind-blowing special effects, the Blu-ray and DVD showcase a special behind-the-scenes featurette taking fans deeper into the thrilling journey.

In Dragonheart 3: The Sorcerer’s Curse aspiring knight Gareth goes in search of a fallen comet rumored to contain gold and is shocked to instead find the dragon Drago. After Drago saves Gareth’s life the two become intricately bonded, and must work together to defeat an evil sorcerer and stop his reign of terror. Along the way, Gareth learns the true meaning of being a knight in this action adventure for the ages! 

The Blu-ray™ Combo Pack includes a Blu-ray™, DVD and DIGITAL HD with UltraViolet™. 
•	Blu-ray™ unleashes the power of your HDTV and is the best way to watch movies at home, featuring 6X the picture resolution of DVD and theater-quality surround sound. 
•	DVD offers the flexibility and convenience of playing movies in more places, both at home and away. 
•	DIGITAL HD with UltraViolet™ lets fans watch movies anywhere on their favorite devices. Users can instantly stream or download. 

Bonus Features on Blu-ray™ and DVD 
•	A Dragon’s Life – a behind-the-scenes featurette with Ben Kingsley

FILMMAKERS 
Cast: Ben Kingsley, Julian Morris, Tazmin Merchant, Jonjo O’Neill
Director: Colin Teague
Written by: Matthew Feitshans
Produced By: Raffaella De Laurentiis
Casting: Gillian Hawser, CDG, CSA
Editor: Fiona Colbeck
Music By: Mark McKenzie 
Production Designer: Dan Toader
Director of Photography: David Luther
Costume Designer: Oana Păunescu 

TECHNICAL INFORMATION - Blu-ray™:
Street Date: February 24, 2015
Copyright: 2015 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.
Selection Numbers: 63127605 / 63142417 (CDN)
Running Time: 1 hour, 37 minutes
Layers: BD-50
Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1 Widescreen 
Rating: PG-13
Technical Info: English DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1
Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French subtitles

TECHNICAL INFORMATION - DVD:
Street Date: February 24, 2015
Copyright: 2015 Universal Studios. All Rights Reserved.
Selection Numbers: 63127604 / 63142418 (CDN)
Running Time: 1 hour, 37 minutes
Layers: Dual Layer 
Aspect Ratio: 1.78:1 Anamorphic Widescreen 
Rating: PG-13
Technical Info: Dolby Digital 5.1
Subtitles: English SDH, Spanish and French subtitles


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

A fun little update from Universal. Less than a week away!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I never saw part 1 or 2. Wonder if we have to see those first? I am assuming so? Trailer looks great. I will have to check it out but will have to start from part one.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tripplej said:


> I never saw part 1 or 2. Wonder if we have to see those first? I am assuming so? Trailer looks great. I will have to check it out but will have to start from part one.


part one is a classic. the second was pretty bad, but hopefully #3 deviates from the awefulness of the second


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

here's some more special behind the scenes stuff thanks to Universal







*Production Stills*


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

So, you recommend to watch part 1 and then to go to part 3? Will I miss anything if I miss part 2 even if it is terrible as you mentioned? Part 3 doesn't need me to watch Part 2 in other words? Thanks.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tripplej said:


> So, you recommend to watch part 1 and then to go to part 3? Will I miss anything if I miss part 2 even if it is terrible as you mentioned? Part 3 doesn't need me to watch Part 2 in other words? Thanks.


Part 1 is a must. the 2nd one is entertaining mildly, but isn't connected to the main storyline of the first


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> Part 1 is a must. the 2nd one is entertaining mildly, but isn't connected to the main storyline of the first


Great. I will check out part I and then will go to part II and if watchable will continue to watch and if not, will go to Part III.


----------



## sawzalot (Apr 22, 2009)

I have not had the pleasure of viewing previous versions of this movie but this latest one looks like a winner for the HT , just might give it a go.


----------

